# up-draft carb



## salty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi; I'm new to this forum, so if I offend someone please let me know. Here's my greif; I have a used 8 HP briggs Model#195432, Type# 1035-01 Code # 970715YD. It is attached to a Billy Goat leaf sucker/truck loader. The engine starts normally with chock at idle then dies, it will restart first or second pull with chock fully closed. If I try to accelerate above idle it dies. If I hold my hand over the air intake it will run to 3/4 throtle and keep running as long as I keep my hand over the air intake.I have taken the high and low adjusting screws out and blasted them with carb cleaner to no avail. I have tightened all screws, which were loose, on the carb and intake, to no avail. I believe My next step is to rebuild the carb and replace intake gaskets. I am told these up-draft carbs like to suck in gaskets and when replaceing the manifold gaskets I should use gasket cement. I would appreciate it if I could get some feed-back on my problem and if I'm on the right track. This is my first experiance with up-draft carbs. Thanks in advance and keep up the great forum. Salty P.S. How does the engine run with my hand over the intake? where is the engine getting its air from? are the gaskets that loose on this engine???


----------

